# Gute PC Konfiguration? (Mifcom.de)



## MaddinM (9. November 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit einen PC kaufen der so lange wie möglich neueste Spiele etc. spielen zu können. Also hab ich nach guten PC-Verkäufern gesucht (mittels Erfahrungsberichten) und bin auf Mifcom gestoßen. Dies soll eine relativ gute Seite zum bestellen sein. Also habe ich mit so einen PC Konfiguriert:

Intel Core i7 960 (Übertaktet) 4x3.7GHz
ASUS Sabertooth X58 Intel X58
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 3072MB Gw. Phantom
16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 CL9
2TB Markenfestplatte 64MB Cache, SATA 3
DVD-ROM
LG BH10LS30 Blu-Ray Brenner
750W - Corsair TX-M Enthusiast
Raidmax - Blackstorm
Prolimatech Megahalems inkl. BeQuiet! PWM
Windows 7 Home Premium, 64 Bit, DE

Das kostet alles knapp 1.900€ und jetzt kommen meine Fragen:

- Ist dieser Anbieter gut bzw. kennt ihr bessere? (Preis fair, Qualität etc.)
- Sind diese Komponenten 100% kompatibel miteinander (ich hab mal gehört das es beim Zusammenstellen leicht Probleme geben kann)

Vielen Dank im Vorraus
MaddinM


----------



## quaaaaaak (9. November 2011)

komponenten sind kompatibel, ABER:
du kannst viel geld sparen wenn duu selbst zusamenbaust/bauen lässt.
in meiner signatur findest du für so ziemlich jede preisklasse etwas 
da Nidec wieder begonnen hat zu produzieren sollten sich die preise für festplatten in den nächsten 2 wochen wieder auf ein normales niveau sinken.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

Der PC ist für die Teile zwar okay, ABER absolut unwirtschaftlich.

- der i5-2500k ist in Spielen nicht merkbar schwächer, aber viel billiger
- 16GB RAM braucht keine Sau, außer man macht Profi-Videoediting oder so was
- Festplatten sind zur Zeit unglaublich teuer wegen Produktionsausfällen in Thailand (Flutkatastrophe) - wenn möglich würde ICH eine alte Festplatte nutzen und erst später dann eine neue holen, wenn sich das wieder einpendelt. GRad direkt 2TB sind eben aktuell nochmal besonders teuer: ca 200€ dort, wo sie lieferbar ist. Vor 3 Wochen waren es grad mal 70€. 
- die GTX 580 ist auch viel zu teuer. Die ist gerade mal ca 10-15% besser als eine GTX 570, kostet aber 150€ mehr. da würd ich also an Deiner Stelle lieber ein bisschen früher dann eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen. Noch krasser folgender Vergleich: zwei AMD 6870 wären sogar schneller als eine GTX 580 und kosten 300€, die GTX 580 mind. 400€... 
- brauchst Du wirklich einen BluRay-BRENNER? Was würdest Du denn auf BluRay brennen wollen, wofür lohnt es sich? Für Datenstransport sind heutzutage an sich USB-Sticks oder externe Platten besser, zumal noch lange nicht jeder ein BluRay-Leselaufwerk im PC hat
- der PC ist wohl auch auf Übertakten ausgelegt. Wenn es Dir nicht drauf ankommt, ob die CPU nun zB 4,2 statt 4,1GHz schafft, reichen ebenfalls günstigere Komponenten aus. 
- soll der PC besonders leise sein?


Insgesamt könntest Du einen PC für ca 900€ bekommen, der leistungsmäßig nicht viel schwächer ist, auf Basis eines i5-2500k und einer Nvidia GTX 570 und mit für den Anfang kleinerer Festplatte. An sich könnte sogar streiten, ob man nicht nur eine GTX 560 Ti nimmt, denn die kostet 180€ - die 570 kostet ca 70€ mehr und wäre dann auch "nur" 10-15% besser. So oder so: der PC für fast 2000 Euro ist natürlich etwas besser, aber ich würde da leiber nur 1000 Euro ausgeben und dann einfach etwas früher dann aufrüsten - wenn Du da dann vom gesparten Geld auch nur 500 Euro reinsteckst zB in 2 Jahren, wirst Du einen PC haben, der deutlich stärker als der für 2000 Euro ist.

Beispiel-PC bei hardwareversand.de (PC-Konfigurator, d.h. der PC wird nach Deinem Wunsch zusammengebaut) siehe Bildanhang. Ich habe dabei extra ein ähnlich teures Gehäuse genommen und das gleiche Netzteil, welches an sich nicht nötig wäre, da reichen auch viele andere um die 70€. Beim RAM kannst Du jedes RAM mit DDR3-1333 nehmen, mehr Takt bringt nichts, was Du merken würdest. CPU-Kühler habe ich keinen besonderen draufgemacht, aber ein zB Scythe Katana 3 für 20€ kühl leise und gut genug. Für Übertaktung, bei dem man in Genzbereiche will, nimmt man einen Kühler für 30-40€.


----------



## MaddinM (9. November 2011)

@quaaaaaak @Herbboy
Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

Ach so: der PC auf meinem Bild würde um die 1000-1100 Euro kosten.


----------

